# ND trip



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Well fellas,

Its that time of year again. My buddy and I are off to central/western ND for a 11 day coyote calling trip. 

We kinda got lucky and helped out a sheep rancher that had a bad coyote problem. They were snatching sheep and he trapped a coyote that pulled out of the trap but it was a large dark one he had seen around before and he figured it was the ringleader. I later killed that same maim-footed coyote(at least the rancher said "Yep, thats him" but who knows?) 150 yards out the back door of his trailer/guest house. He came right up to the sheep pen to a seranade right at dawn. I guess he thought his kids were after another sheep. Anyway, now the good part!

Now he invited us back and let us stay in his old house fully furnished, dishtv, everything for the cost of propane. He moved into a new house next door and left the trailer fully equiped complete with about 150 various John Wayne and other western movies. No more 500.00 hotel bills. WORD!

Friday 6am cannot get here soon enough. I will post pics of any luck we have when I get back. This is gonna be a blast! :sniper: Literally!

Jaybic


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sounds like a sweet deal. Have fun and good luck we'll be waiting for the pics.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

11 day vacation, now thats what its all about, thats the job i need! Wonder what the snow report is around there? Who knows what you will find in that western movie pile if you dig deep enough- maybe the real wild kind!  
Good luck man, hope to here a good report!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck Jaybic cant wait to see some pics...nothing like a good western! Dont forget wings and beer! :beer:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

Thanks for looking out for me again(I forgot one other time and you reminded me...you must really like wings). :beer: back at ya.

Anyway, Lets see, A 55 gallon drum of wings, keg of beer and 3 bullets. I'll get drunk, fat and miss 3 times and wont kill anything and if I do, I'll have a heart attack dragging it back to the truck and die in Nodak and the coyotes will eat me as revenge for their lost comrade. figures!

Perfect, I tell ya.

Later boys.

Jaybic


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow - 11 days! You'd better bring more than just one keg of beer.

I leave tomorrow mid day for a 3 day hunt. My contact out there says coyotes are everywhere this year. Should be a fun weekend of calling if the weather cooperates.

Good luck Jaybic! :beer:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I kinda get lucky I guess. My job allows me about 4 wks vacation a year so I horde it and go for 10/11 days in december and then I get to go again on 31Dec and come back on 12 jan for a second trip and if I get real lucky it will go back out in feb for 5 or 6 days so I get to hunt Nodak for coyotes about 20-25 days a year.

I guess I cant complain.

jaybic


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Bull Sprig said:


> Wow - 11 days! You'd better bring more than just one keg of beer. :beer:


I think they limited themselves.... shooting a little tipsy can create more misses than hits. :lol: lol


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Well,

Here is the trip results.

We had a great time and seen 27 coyotes total called 12(that we know of) and killed 4. Missed a few, got winded by a few and just plain screwed up a few so, yeah, it went about normal.  
We had 8 full hunting days to start with but the blizzard blew us out a day early so we lost one day there and lost 4 others to very windy conditions so we ended up with 3 really good(near calm) hunting days. We also were not smart enough to notice it was the full moon weekend so all in all it seemed a bit slow. We did alot of stands where I just left shaking my head, not believeing that nothing showed up. You know, the kind of stand where 40 or 50 should show up and none do. Just unreal!

Anyway, here goes:

Day one. got one last stand of the day on a pd town...150 yards
Day two. called in 2 got 1 out of a proven spot from other years....80yards
Day three: super windy...seen some...called in 2 and got winded
Day four: same as yesterday..called on one and hung up missed @ 200yds
Day five: windy but calm at dusk..called in 3...killed 1 @ 100 yards
Day six: windy didnt even see one
Day seven: called in 2...killed on missed one on 3rd stand of day(did 11 stands today) and my buddy called in one and missed at 150yards(says it looked like 300 so he held over 8 inches  )
Day eight: left at 7am with a blizzard on our tail and went home.

I am going to try to add pics but had to use the 35mm(gf wouldnt let me take her digital)so I gotta shoot up the roll but we did get a few pics.

Kinda thought we would do better but the ranchers were saying that western ND hadnt had an super cold weather yet(they have now) to get them going, full moon, too soon after deer season, who knows.

Anyway, we go back out on the 31st of Dec and stay until the 12th of Jan so hopefully, they will be running a little harder and coming to the call a bit better then. Besides, I will not see 27 coyotes all year here in southeastern MN so how could it be a bad trip.

We fired our warning shots....now theyre gonna get it!!!!!!!(least thats what I tell myself)

Good luck fellas,

jaybic.

PS: Fallguy, many wings were eaten and much post hunt beer was drank! :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

good to see you lived draggin the coyotes back lol. also do you have any pics of the trip?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

not a bad trip.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I do have some pics but they were taken with a disposable 35mm film type camera so I cant post them until I shoot up the entire role and have it developed but I am leaving for ND again on the 31st(New Years Eve in ND...a first for me and all three bars in town are having bands...I think I may get up late on the 1st...naaaah!!!)

I am going to shoot it up and post the results of that hunt and the pics all at one time(assuming I get any pics)

Later,

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic thanks for the great post. I can't wait to see all your pictures you took. You gotta get your own digital camera so you don't have to listen to the complaints. That's what I did! Question: Who bought the digital?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I was hoping you wouldnt ask that and yet, knew you would.

I bought it for her for her Bday last year. Thankless #@[email protected]#[email protected]  Not really but I do like to talk tough.

Seriously, She has let me take it before but said no this time because She uses it all the time and I didnt take hardly any pics, at least not enough to justify it so I guess I have to get my own.

I'll show her and get a fancy one with 6 or 7 kilopickets or what ever they call'em and she can keep her trashy old camera. That'll learn her....Is any one still listening?

Fallguy, you have to stop asking me questions that will embarass me! I do it well enough alone. :beer:

Later fellas,

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> 6 or 7 kilopickets
> 
> jaybic


LOL oh jaybic you make me laugh. Well you bought the camera, but since you bought it FOR her as a gift, then I guess she can tell you to take a hike. LOL It's her camera.

But you are right go ahead and buy one for yourself. I used my fur money last year to buy mine.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like the buying the wife a present so you can use it when you want backfired huh.... i agree with hunt get your own


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> looks like the buying the wife a present so you can use it when you want backfired huh.... i agree with hunt get your own


You agree with WHO? I think you need to slow down you are typing too fast! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> looks like the buying the wife a present so you can use it when you want backfired huh.... i agree with hunt get your own


 :computer:

:drunk:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

E gads Nosib,

you even married me off to her  . She was my GF earlier today and you promoted her to my WIFE. So thats the way you want to treat an outta stater huh?

I am coming up to burn your house down!!!!

Jaybic

Disclaimer: Just kidding about the burning the house down thing.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol sorry about that. i assumed and made an *** outa myself hehe and good luck burning down a dorm lol :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah those dorms are crazy fireproof!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

there was a fire earlier in one of the dorms but they dont go up in flames like a normal house does. they are made very well.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

you need to invest in a cheap (but good) digital camera..thats what I did...for a used (but looks brand new) digital camera...found it on ebay for $63.00..uses 2aa batteries and takes awesome pics...real good investment...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i just got an lg dare with a 3 megapixel camera. very nice pics. thats what i will be using.


----------

